# Cooler mods



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I got tired of making trips to through the sand bringing gear to the surf. So I modified my favorite cooler into a cart. 

The wheels that came on the cooler just let me drag it but didn't have any clearance, so it just plowed through the sand. I took the wheels off of my sons electric 4 wheeler and used them. They add alot of clearance to the back, I may go in with wheels on the front but I'll have to figure that out.I had to buy a peice of all-thread and cut it to length for the axle. Then I added a couple sandspikes for rodholders, they are screwed into the handle posts and then a ratchetstrap to secure. I didn't want to drill into the cooler itself. The ratchet strap allows for a bunjee strap across to hold big sand spikes and chairs plus tackle and such.

The biggest problem right now is with the rod holders it won't fit under the tonneau cover :banghead:banghead. But I don't have to close it to just go to the beach. The only things I had to buy was the allthread and washers and nuts. The wheels, sand spikes and ratchet strap were just laying around in the garage. The bottle of rum was also going unused so it acted as my incentive rather than just sitting around drinking, now I could work on something and drink at the same time, perfect! :letsdrink

I was curious about what other people have done to modify coolers but, there wasn't much info so I just kinda winged it. It gave me something to do while the kids slept off easter sugar highs and Kari slept off Flounders bottomless champagne :letsdrink


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

nice mods


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

to pull it thru the sand you have to lift up on the side with wheels and the axle and all flips under the cooler (baught it this way) added the rod holders now working on finding bigger tires like you have BTW if youve got 2 more of those tires id like to see if you want to get rid of them


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

naclh2oDave, nice mods.

ShaneLane, I have the same cooler & like it except when I have to pull it across the beach. Don't get me wrong, it's easier than dragging a normal cooler & stuff but the tires still bog on me. I looked at some of those "Wheeleez" tires but about passed out when I saw the prices. We have a dead powerwheels around here I might try to rig the tiresup on this cooler.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

thats what i want to do i just dont have any old power wheels


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

They are pretty cheap from what I've found online, or you could look around at garage sales & probably find a whole powerwheels prett cheap also. I will try to mess around with the old one here at the house this weekend & see what I cando. 

http://www.hobbymasters.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=85&SetPageSize=75

or

http://toys.shop.ebay.com/items/Toys-Hobbies__power-wheels-tire_W0QQ_catrefZ1QQ_flnZ1QQ_sacatZ220QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em282


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

let me know how it goes and pics


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. The whole thing took about two hours. I still may put the front wheels on to level it out. I thought about putting some blocks or something on the front. I know if I put the wheels up there my 5 year old will be able to pull it but without them he won't be tall enough, so I am kinda reluctant to let them go. I see that they are only like $10 which is MUCH cheaper than the rolleze ones which can/will pop. 

I see your has screws in it. That would make it much easier but I didn't want to impair the 5 days worth of ice holding capability. I suppose a little 5200 would fix it though. Keep in mind also with the wheels you may have to put in some kind of bearing to keep the axle centered.

Thanks for the pix, your is pretty slick.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

yeah i put alot of goo in the holes so i didnt lose much when i did it but had to use drywall screws that have the toggle on the end (pain in the ass)


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

if anyone wants some free power wheels wheels put an ad on craigslist or look up the pensacola free cycle group on yahoo groups. i made a couple of kayak carts last summer and was able to get a couple of the power wheels cars for free. all i had to do was go pick them up. check out goodwill also. they may have something cheap. 



Nacho, have you tried your out yet? how did it do?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

looks good !


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Wouldn't the back wheels of an old Big Wheel work? Seem to remember the kids always wearing out the front one first.

Skip


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Yea, there is a re-sale shop on HW98 just out of Gulf Breeze toward midway right next to NAPA that has a bunch of old chilrens toys outside. Looks like a kids pick-a-part out there. I'll bet you could find plenty of what you need.


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

hey, i have been thinking about making myself a cooler cart, and was doing some research about making my own tires out of polyurethane but i soon realized like so many of my ideas it is probably an ill fated one. however, as i was looking for information i came across this website:

http://www.wheeleez.com/beachwheelsPVC.php#30c



They are cheaper than rollez and look like they may be better than powerwheels wheels. just thought i would pass this along in case anyone was interested.



or even better, see if you can find one of these bad boys to buy:

http://conceptpop.com/trochotote-cooler-transport-system



and one more thing....i found this site where a guy made his own beach wheels used to move his hobie cat across the sand. i think something like this could be made for coolers as well out of a couple of buckets i bet. might be a little bulky but if you dedicated a cooler to just surf fishing it wouldnt be so bad. add a little rubber glued to the outside and it would even have good traction on asphalt maybe. i think i am going to try this before i drop any cash on soft rubber wheels. 

http://www.geocities.com/mec_coleman/tip13.htm


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

The most important addition is the bottle of bacardi under the cooler.:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------

